# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Nieve en Cataluña

## Luján

Aquí os dejo una imagen de satélite de la nevada que cayó en Cataluña.

En azul puede verse todo lo nevado.



En general puede verse que prácticamente todos los grandes sistemas montañosos del país están nevados, lo que significa una buena cantidad de agua para la primavera.

Fuente de la imagen: web del programa MODIS Rapid Response System

----------


## Panete

Que verde está el Pais, jejeje.

Sobre todo Andalucia

----------


## Xuquer

Quiere eso decir que lop azul de abajo, el norte de África es nieve ??  :EEK!: 

Jolen con los temporales este año,    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Quiere eso decir que lop azul de abajo, el norte de África es nieve ?? 
> 
> Jolen con los temporales este año,



Casi que no.

El sensor que da esta imagen diferencia (al contrario que el visual) entre agua (negro), nubes de agua (blanco) y nieve y/o hielo (azul). Por lo que las nubes que están formadas por hielo también se ven azules.

Lo que hay al norte de África son nubes de hielo. (nubes con techo alto, donde su agua está en forma de microcristales de hielo)

----------


## sergi1907

Ha sido una nevada en mayúsculas. De todas formas se le ha dado más repercusión por los problemas que ha tenido Barcelona.
No hace mucho hubo otra bastante fuerte y los principales problemas fueron en la provincia de Tarragona con serios problemas en algunas poblaciones, como el caso de Prades, que estuvo unos días incomunicado.
Lo mejor de todo es que ahora los políticos ya se están acusando unos a otros como siempre diciendo que no avisó el servei meteorologico de Cataluña.
Hombre mira si avisaron que ya lo dije en un hilo del foro :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Ha sido una nevada en mayúsculas. De todas formas se le ha dado más repercusión por los problemas que ha tenido Barcelona.
> No hace mucho hubo otra bastante fuerte y los principales problemas fueron en la provincia de Tarragona con serios problemas en algunas poblaciones, como el caso de Prades, que estuvo unos días incomunicado.
> Lo mejor de todo es que ahora los políticos ya se están acusando unos a otros como siempre diciendo que no avisó el servei meteorologico de Cataluña.
> Hombre mira si avisaron que ya lo dije en un hilo del foro


El problema no es que avisen o no; el problema es que en Barcelona han caído no llega a 10 cm de nieve y se ha paralizado totalmente.
Lo que indica una falta de previsión pues sí que estaba anunciado. Ni Ayuntamiento ni Generalitat han estado a la altura, quizá a la de la nieve si.
Las cosas no se resuelven saliendo en televisión una mesa de veinticuatro personas, expertos y técnicos, presididos por el Sr. Montilla, reunidas a ver que se hace cuando ya está colapsada la ciudad, el Área metropolitana y casi toda Girona.
Eso se hace antes y se redacta el protocolo, se ejecuta cuando llega la nevada y sobran las reuniones a posteriori.
La gente está muy enfadada, por no decir otra cosa.
 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> El problema no es que avisen o no; el problema es que en Barcelona han caído no llega a 10 cm de nieve y se ha paralizado totalmente.
> Lo que indica una falta de previsión pues sí que estaba anunciado. Ni Ayuntamiento ni Generalitat han estado a la altura, quizá a la de la nieve si.
> Las cosas no se resuelven saliendo en televisión una mesa de veinticuatro personas, expertos y técnicos, presididos por el Sr. Montilla, reunidas a ver que se hace cuando ya está colapsada la ciudad, el Área metropolitana y casi toda Girona.
> Eso se hace antes y se redacta el protocolo, se ejecuta cuando llega la nevada y sobran las reuniones a posteriori.
> La gente está muy enfadada, por no decir otra cosa.



[modo ironico]Eso me suena....

No pasó algo parecido en Madrid? :Confused: 

[/modo ironico] :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Xuquer

> [modo ironico]Eso me suena....
> 
> No pasó algo parecido en Madrid?
> 
> [/modo ironico]




je je je , eso yo lo hago asi >>>> modo coña on : Eso es un deporte nacional denominado "hacer astillas del arbol caido" o dar por el piiiiii cuando menos se descuiden  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   modo coña off  salu2  :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

Si me permitis más ironia y dejando claro que no soy de ningún partido político: en Cataluña tenemos gobierno? :Frown: 
No me gusta nada la imagen que estamos dando de nosostros mismos. Cualquiera que no nos conozca nos debe ver como bichos raros, que no queremos saber nada de nadie :Frown:  :Frown: 
Lo siento, pero no me gusta

----------


## Xuquer

> Si me permitis más ironia y dejando claro que no soy de ningún partido político: en Cataluña tenemos gobierno?
> No me gusta nada la imagen que estamos dando de nosostros mismos. Cualquiera que no nos conozca nos debe ver como bichos raros, que no queremos saber nada de nadie
> Lo siento, pero no me gusta


Te cambio a "pelo" tu gobierno por el de la C.valenciana  :Mad: 

Y te regalo una colección del Capitan Trueno  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

La necedad de un gobierno tanto se nota en los trajes como en la nieve
Xuquer: no quiero hacer leña del arbol caído, sólo constatar una realidad: el gobierno de Cataluya es incompetente para resolver los problemas y se busca, para eso si que es competente, otros culpables en este caso las eléctricas y Francia. Qué co*o tiene que ver Francia con que se colapse la ronda de Dalt en Barcelona o que Girona esté tres días sin luz, sin teléfono y sin agua.
Eso sí ¡som cojonuts! y los demás no nos comprenden.
Y mira que no soy devoto para nada de los del gobierno de tu comunidad.
Te pongo un ejemplo: las elecciones autonómicas aquí son en otoño, pues bien se ha decidido que a partir de julio no se puede inaugurar ninguna obra pública, y  qué hacen pues se le facilitan al contratista que tenía que acabar su obra en, pongamos agosto, dineros (nuestros tuyos y míos) para que trabaje los sábados y los domingos y acabe antes de julio.
No sería más fácil y más barato que el contratista acabara la obra cuando toca? y no se inaugurase; pero están a la búqueda del voto perdido, claro con la jubilación que tienen ya hacen para ellos.

----------


## sergi1907

> Te cambio a "pelo" tu gobierno por el de la C.valenciana 
> 
> Y te regalo una colección del Capitan Trueno


Uff! Sin comentarios. Me parece que los dos tenemos muy mala suerte :Frown:

----------


## nirvana

> Por lo que las nubes que están formadas por hielo también se ven azules.
> 
> Lo que hay al norte de África son nubes de hielo. (nubes con techo alto, donde su agua está en forma de microcristales de hielo)



las nubes esas son chemtrails

----------


## Luján

> las nubes esas son chemtrails



Ya cansas un poco Nirvana.

¿Has mirado si quiera la imagen de la que estamos hablando?

¿Desde cuándo los supuestos "chemtrails" tienen unas dimensiones de más de 600x600km de superficie?

Lo que tú y otros denominais chemtrails no son más que estelas de aviones que nos sobrevuelan a más de 10000m, donde la temperatura atmosférica es de unos -50ºC, con lo que los gases de escape de los reactores se congelan inmediatamente, generando esas estelas que podemos observar.

----------


## acesssmoosmes

Buenas pues tengo pensado irme unos dias antes de navidad irme unos 5 dias a la nieve a hacer snow, pero como soy principante y demas no tengo nidea de donde ni a que pista ni donde alojerme ni nada, alguna recomendacion? me podeis indicar un poco? preferiria que fuera por cataluña- andorra
un saludo y gracias

----------


## Luján

> Buenas pues tengo pensado irme unos dias antes de navidad irme unos 5 dias a la nieve a hacer snow, pero como soy principante y demas no tengo nidea de donde ni a que pista ni donde alojerme ni nada, alguna recomendacion? me podeis indicar un poco? preferiria que fuera por cataluña- andorra
> un saludo y gracias


Un poco sin sentido el mensaje, pero te contestaré:

Tanto en Cataluña, como en Aragón, Navarra y Andorra tienes una multitud de estaciones de esquí. Basta con que busques un poco y encontrarás que todas tienen pistas de esquí para principiantes, así como alojamiento de casi todo tipo.

Por ejemplo: En temporada de esquí, la página www.eltiempo.es da buena información sobre el estado de las pistas, y enlaza con las web de las diferentes estaciones.

----------


## ben-amar

> Un poco sin sentido el mensaje, pero te contestaré:
> 
> Tanto en Cataluña, como en Aragón, Navarra y Andorra tienes una multitud de estaciones de esquí. Basta con que busques un poco y encontrarás que todas tienen pistas de esquí para principiantes, así como alojamiento de casi todo tipo.
> 
> Por ejemplo: En temporada de esquí, la página www.eltiempo.es da buena información sobre el estado de las pistas, y enlaza con las web de las diferentes estaciones.


Si prefiere ir ahora, Sierra Nevada (Granada) se puede esquiar los meses de Julio - Agosto  :Big Grin: . No es cachondeo :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si prefiere ir ahora, Sierra Nevada (Granada) se puede esquiar los meses de Julio - Agosto . No es cachondeo


Es verdad, si el verano pasado cuando estuve en Granada de vaciones habia algunas manchas en el veleta, este año que este invierno ha caido más de 6m de nieve imaginate la que tiene que haber en todo lo alto. :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

